# Autodesk​.inventor​.suite​.v2009​



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى حضراتكم برنامج Inventor 2009 و هذه هى الروابط اتمنى ان تنتفعوا بيها، و هم اربعة اسطوانات DVD

dvd1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/bdd905
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1c8a37
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ef17b1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/485674
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4d1cba
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3bbef3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/73c0db
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1eb801
http://www.filefactory.com/file/dc72c0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/df6110
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c1076
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b1f9f5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7e7f4c
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f2258b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ff1613
http://www.filefactory.com/file/89c392
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f06263
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2453ba
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a15f0b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5fd46
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a4b645
dvd2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cbe686
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6c4c4e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6d41b2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b1801d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/94ae0e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6fefb5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/23435f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cf9d7f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5776db
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a10876
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e2b58d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8e0bf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/34fcd0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/458a3d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/61e25e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d9e07b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/962f35
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5c80a8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/717eeb
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7204fc
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d9494f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/009d0a
http://www.filefactory.com/file/dece55
http://www.filefactory.com/file/18e8e7
dvd3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5fc1b3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6bc4cf
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1b9c4f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2f4e20
http://www.filefactory.com/file/01069d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4a3347
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2b57f8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7cfe21
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9bd1fe
http://www.filefactory.com/file/38daf0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/304b69
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e4dfb0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/55d5b6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/75bbe6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/02682e
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7b5a81
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b8787c
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5e3f8e
dvd4
http://www.filefactory.com/file/46569a
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f28122
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5d5e6b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/62004d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0228f6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a212e3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/10ae0c
http://www.filefactory.com/file/205f92
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b9b9fc
http://www.filefactory.com/file/741aa0
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5f9523
http://www.filefactory.com/file/923ca2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3fdaad
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9e4038
http://www.filefactory.com/file/051376
http://www.filefactory.com/file/9c886f
http://www.filefactory.com/file/1fe6d8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5b9fe5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/889408
http://www.filefactory.com/file/01014d
http://www.filefactory.com/file/92799a
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fb2332


----------



## mai_hafez (3 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع


----------



## كانون (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الممتاز

ولاكن لا استطيع فتحه او تصطيبة على الجهاز وستخدمت برنامج Win RAR فهل هناك برنامج خاص 
فأرجو منكم المساعدة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## الحارثي2 (17 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## كانون (18 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخوان ارجو المساعدة في كيفية فك الملفات لكي اقوم بتسطيب البرنامج هل هناك برنامج خاص ؟ 

ولكم مني جزيل الشكر وبارك الله بكم


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 يوليو 2008)

كانون قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي العزيز
> شكرا جزيلا على هذا البرنامج الممتاز
> 
> ولاكن لا استطيع فتحه او تصطيبة على الجهاز وستخدمت برنامج Win RAR فهل هناك برنامج خاص
> ...


 

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى العزيز لى معك سؤال؟ هل بعد فكه ببرنامج ال Win RAR طلع معك اسطوانة ISO

و اى جزء من الاجزاء الاربعة لا تعلم كيفية تنصيبة؟ ارجو الافاده لكى ارد على حضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## كانون (19 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اخي العزبز احمد الطيب
بعد فكه ببرنامج ال Win RAR يطلب الNext volume is reguired

وهذا لكل الملفات الربعه
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت لك المشكلة بلضب .

و بارك الله بك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 يوليو 2008)

كانون قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 27927
> السلام عليكم
> اخي العزبز احمد الطيب
> بعد فكه ببرنامج ال Win RAR يطلب الNext volume is reguired
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

سيدى الفاضل

سوف اعطى لحضرتك مثال للفك و ليكن الاسطوانه الاولى عند النقر لفك الاسطوانة الاولى يتم فكها الى اجزاء اخرى و بعد ذلك يتم النقر على هذه الاجزاء و يتم فكها لتكون اسطوانه ISO يت اخذ هذه الاسطوانه الى احدى برامج تشغيل اسطوانات ال ISO مثل برنامج ال Nero و يتم تشغيل الاسطوانة بطريقة عادية جدا جدا جدا.

و يجب الفصل عند التنزيل كل اسطوانة فى ملف لان بعد ذلك كل اسطوانة يتم تنصيبها على حدا بس البرنامج فى الاسطوانة الاولى.

وشكرا

ارجو من حضرتك مراجعتى لو هناك شىء اخر


----------



## كانون (20 يوليو 2008)




----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 يوليو 2008)

كانون قال:


> مشاهدة المرفق 27939


----------



## مهندسة توتا (21 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 يوليو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


 

و جزاكى ان شاء الله يا باشمهندسة


----------



## مهندسة توتا (27 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ أحمد الطيب انا بنزل فى CD الاولى وهذة الملفات لم اجدها من فضلك حملها مرة أخرى او ترفعها على موقع أخر ولك كل الشكر. 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/1eb801
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2453ba
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a15f0b
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f5fd46


----------



## elkhaled (27 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على البرنامج الرائع 
هل توجد روابط على rapidshare ?


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يوليو 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الاخ أحمد الطيب انا بنزل فى Cd الاولى وهذة الملفات لم اجدها من فضلك حملها مرة أخرى او ترفعها على موقع أخر ولك كل الشكر.
> 
> http://www.filefactory.com/file/1eb801
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حاضر يا باشمهندس ان شاء الله سوف اقوم برفع الاسطوانة كاملا مرة اخرى لان الملفات التى تم رفعها من قبل انا اسف جدا قد حذفتها من الجهاز و لذلك سوف اقوم بضغطها مرة اخرى و رفعها ثانيا

ان شاء الله قريبا

ارجوا من حضرتك رفع باقى الاسطوانات لحين وضع الروابط الجديده للاسطوانه الاولى
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 يوليو 2008)

elkhaled قال:


> بارك الله فيك على البرنامج الرائع
> هل توجد روابط على rapidshare ?


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اعتذر اخى الكريم لانى بجد لا اجيد التعامل مع rapidshare


----------



## مهندسة توتا (28 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى احمد الطيب وسوف ابدا فى تنزيل باقى الاسطوانات لحين رفع الاسطوانة الاولى .


----------



## elkhaled (29 يوليو 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> اعتذر اخى الكريم لانى بجد لا اجيد التعامل مع rapidshare



بارك الله فيك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (30 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم اجزاء الاسطوانى الاولى مرة اخرى

الجزء الاول 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bb4dcd/

و ان شاء الله جارى تحميل الباقى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم اجزاء الاسطوانى الاولى مرة اخرى

الجزء الثانى

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d20749/

و ان شاء الله جارى تحميل الباقى


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مهندسة توتا طمنينى الاجزاء التى تم رفعها من جديد للاسطوانه الاول شغالة مع حضرتك.
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الثالث من الاسطوانى الاولى

http://www.filefactory.com/file/335748/


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم الجزء الرابع من الاسطوانى الاولى

http://www.filefactory.com/file/82b21c/


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء الاسطوانه الاولى

الجزء الخامس
http://www.filefactory.com/file/aa3a0e/n/Inventor_2009_DVD01_part05_rar

الجزء السادس
http://www.filefactory.com/file/543a0d/n/Inventor_2009_DVD01_part06_rar

الجزء السابع
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7f8c03/n/Inventor_2009_DVD01_part07_rar

الجزء الثامن
http://www.filefactory.com/file/519f21/


----------



## مهندسة توتا (15 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى احمد الطيب انا بشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير ولكن بردوا الجزء الثامن مش موجود وتظهر لى هذة الرسالة





[/url][/IMG]


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 أغسطس 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى احمد الطيب انا بشكرك جدا على هذا المجهود الكبير ولكن بردوا الجزء الثامن مش موجود وتظهر لى هذة الرسالة
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

حاضر يا باشمهندسة حرفع لحضرتك الاسطوانه تانى بس على موقع اخر لان الظاهر ان هذا الموقع بيه مشاكل ارجو المعذرة و ان شاء الله على باكر سوف اقوم بوضع الروابط لحضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (17 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا سؤال عاجل جدا لو امكن

هل قمتى تنزيل باقى الاسطوانات ام لا؟
هل الاسطوانه الاولى فقط هى الباقية؟
كم جزئت تم تنزيلة من الاسطوانه الاولى و كم كان يبلغ حجم الجزء الواحد؟

اطلب كل ذلك لان من كلام حضرتك واضح ان الجزء الثامن فقط هو الباقى، ز انا مع الاسف قد حذفت الاجزاء المضغوطة من الجهاز و سوف احاول ارجعاع الجزء الثامن فقط بدلا من تحميل الاسطوانه من جديد مرة اخرى.

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (22 أغسطس 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> المهندسة توتا سؤال عاجل جدا لو امكن
> 
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخى احمد الطيب اعتذر لتاخرى فى الرد عليك فقد كان عندى بعض المشاكل فى الكمبيوتر والحمد لله تم حلها.

بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الاسطوانات التى قمت بانزالها فهى كالاتى

- الاسطوانة الاولى كاملة ماعدا الاجزاء الاتية(الجزء الثامن -السابع عشر-الثامن عشر - التاسع عشر-الحادى والعشرون)
- الاسطوانة الثانية كاملة.
- الاسطوانة الثالثة كاملة.
الاسطوانة الرابعة اقوم بانزالها الان.

وشكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (22 أغسطس 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أخى احمد الطيب اعتذر لتاخرى فى الرد عليك فقد كان عندى بعض المشاكل فى الكمبيوتر والحمد لله تم حلها.
> 
> بالنسبة لسؤالك عن الاسطوانات التى قمت بانزالها فهى كالاتى
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله بركاته

حاضر يا باشمهندسه بس انا اسف بجد بخصوص الاسطوانه الاولى سوف اقوم بتحميلها من جديد لان الاجزاء التى حملت منها قد مسحتها من الجهاز عندى و سوف اقوم بتحميلها من جديد لحضرتك و لباقى الزملاء، و بخصوص الاسكوانة الرابعة ارجو ابلاغى فور الانتهاء منها و شكرا لحضرتك.


----------



## مهندسة توتا (22 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك أخى أحمد الطيب وسوف اقول لك فور انتهائى من تنزيل الاسطوانة الرابعة.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الى حضراتكم روابط الاسطوانه الاولى 

http://www.filefactory.com/file/49ee6e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/fdca6d/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ffebd5/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/01805e/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b985fc/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/5fcb6c/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d9ac93/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b77ee0/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/350a62/
http://www.filefactory.com/file/81f810/


و اتمنى من المولى عز وجل ان تكون شغالة جميعها 

و شكرا


----------



## مهندسة سومة (23 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و مشكور


----------



## grafidustrial (23 أغسطس 2008)

طيب و الجزء التانى امتى


----------



## grafidustrial (23 أغسطس 2008)

ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2008)

مهندسة سومة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع و مشكور


 

و جزاكى ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 أغسطس 2008)

grafidustrial قال:


> طيب و الجزء التانى امتى


 

سيدى الفاضل الاربع اسطوانات عندك فى الصفحة الاولى، الاسطوانه الاولى فقط هى التى اعيد تحميلها لوجود بعض المشاكل فى الروابط السابقة.

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

أخى أحمد الطيب الحمد لله انزلت الاسطوانة الرابعة كاملة ودلوقتى بنزل الاسطوانة الاولى التى وضعتها اخيرا وان شاء الله ميكنش فيها مشاكل.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أغسطس 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أخى أحمد الطيب الحمد لله انزلت الاسطوانة الرابعة كاملة ودلوقتى بنزل الاسطوانة الاولى التى وضعتها اخيرا وان شاء الله ميكنش فيها مشاكل.


 

الحمد لله و ان شاء الله اتمنى ان الاسطوانه الاولى تنزل على خير ايضا بس برده ارجوكى تطمنينى
وشكرا


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

اريد منكم يا اخواني طريقه لرسم spring & helical gear
على برنامج اتوكاد 2007 وكذلك معرفة الاختصارات المختلفه


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وأريد ان اصبح محترفا في الاتوكاد


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاكم الله كل خير ونفع بكم


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمح احد الزملاء يضيف السورس لبرنامج solid works ويكون معاه تعليم


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وفقني الله واياكم لمل فيه الخير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (27 أغسطس 2008)

عمووور المصري قال:


> اريد منكم يا اخواني طريقه لرسم spring & helical gear
> على برنامج اتوكاد 2007 وكذلك معرفة الاختصارات المختلفه


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخى الكريم بخصوص رسم ال spring يوجد امر اسمة Helix فى قائمة Draw هذا الامر يرسم ال spring بس ده فى ال 3D و ليس 2D.

اما بخصوص ال Helical Gear يجب رسمه الاول فى ال 2D و من ثم يتم تحويلة الى Polyline و تحويل الرسمة الى ال 3D و ثم استخدا امر Extrud لوضع البعد الثالث له.


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

الزميل احمد الطيب حزاك الله خير على المساعده


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

وزادك الله علما ونفع بك المسلمين


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

الزميل احمد الطيب كيف اراسلك


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

لو سمحتوا ممكن حد يفيدنا بملف يوضح اختصارات الاتوكاد المختلفه وكيفية تعديلها


----------



## عمووور المصري (29 أغسطس 2008)

وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## مهندسة توتا (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخى أحمد الطيب انا نزلت الاسطوانة الاولى كاملة والحمد لله , بس للاسف قابلتنى مشكلة عند تسطيب البرنامج على الجهاز ومش عارفة دة من اية وفى المرفقات صورة الرسالة التى تظهر عند تسطيب البرنامج .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندس عمووور المصرى 

اخى الحب الشكر لله، و راسلنى عبر الموقع لو فى اى شىء انا تحت امرك.

المهندسة توتا

للاسف لم انجع فى فتح الصورة التى ارسلتيها لى، و لكن تسطيب الاسطوانه انا عملت الاتى:

انشاءت ملف على الــ Hard Desk
تم عمل Copy و Past للاربع اسطوانات داخل هذا الملف، ثم بداءت التسطيب و الحمد لله مشى الحال بدون مشاكل.

ارجوكى جربى هذه الطريقة و ان شاء الله تنجح

و شكرا


----------



## Syrian VIP (31 أغسطس 2008)

سلام عليكم

اذا في احد هنا في الإمارات واراد النسخه الكامله (4 دي في دي) يتواصل معي على الخاص لاعطيه مبايلي وارسل له نسخه لوجه الله مجانيه

شكرا
م.أحمد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 أغسطس 2008)

syrian Vip قال:


> سلام عليكم
> 
> اذا في احد هنا في الإمارات واراد النسخه الكامله (4 دي في دي) يتواصل معي على الخاص لاعطيه مبايلي وارسل له نسخه لوجه الله مجانيه
> 
> ...


 
الشكر لله اخى الكريم و شكرا لكرمك


----------



## مهندسة توتا (2 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم.

أخى أحمد الطيب اعرفك ان الاربع اسطوانات على Hard Desk انا لسة منزلتهمش على DVD

ونفس الرسالة تظهرلى كل ما اعيد السطب ومش عارفة المشكلة منين ياريت تساعدنى وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبه شهر رمضان الكريم.
> 
> ...


 
ست الكل و انتى بالف خير و سعادة ان شاء الله
انا بجد مش عارف احدد المشكلة بتاعة حضرتك فين، لكن الى انا عملته بالضبط انى نزلت الاربع اسطوانات فى folder واحد على ال Hard Desk و بدا التسطيب و الحمد لله الموضوع مشى معايا. من غير ان انقلهم على اسطوانة DVD لان نقلهم على اسطوانه واحده يلزم اسطوانه خاصة مساحتها لا تقل عن 15G
طيب سؤال جهازك كام RAM لو اقل من 1G or 2G اعتقد ان المشكلة هنا لان هذه النسخة فى بعض الاوامر عند تشغيلها يتطلب RAM عاليه جدا ممكن تكون اكثر من 4G و ده فى موضوع ال Motion

طيب جربى تانى و شوفى، و هل توجد نسخة قديمة من البرنامج على الجهاز و لو كذلك يجب حذفها فى الاول.


----------



## مهندسة توتا (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

م/ أحمد الطيب المشكلة عندى فى عملية السطب هى عدم وجود ملف معين ودة الا بيظهر فى الرسالة لو ممكن ترفعلى الملف دة لوحدة , ممكن ترفعلى الفولدر الا اسمة inventor الموجود داخل الاسطوانة الاولى .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا 

حاضر و ان شاء الله اليوم او باكر على الاكثر حيكون عند حضرتك

حضرتك تامرى


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا 
الى حضرتك الينك الخاص بالملف المطلوب

http://ifile.it/s9y0zda/inventor.rar

و شكرا و ارجوكى طمنينى برده


----------



## مهندسة توتا (6 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/أحمد الطيب للاسف انا مش عارفة اتعامل مع الموقع الا انت بعتهولى مش عارفه انزل الملف من عليه ازاى. وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> م/أحمد الطيب للاسف انا مش عارفة اتعامل مع الموقع الا انت بعتهولى مش عارفه انزل الملف من عليه ازاى. وشكرا


 
ست الكل و لا يهمك الى حضرتك رابط اخر فى موقع تانى

http://www.filefactory.com/file/7c7827/

ان شاء الله تعرفى تنزلى الملف و ان شاء الله تطمنينى

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (8 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

م/ احمد الطيب مازالت المشكلة كما هى حيث دائما فى الرسالة يسال عن ملف ناقص .

انا نزلت الملف الا بعتهولى ولقيت حجمة نفس حجم الملف الا عندى وبردوا مفهوش الملف الا بيسال عليه انا بجد مش عارفة اعمل اية .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> م/ احمد الطيب مازالت المشكلة كما هى حيث دائما فى الرسالة يسال عن ملف ناقص .
> 
> انا نزلت الملف الا بعتهولى ولقيت حجمة نفس حجم الملف الا عندى وبردوا مفهوش الملف الا بيسال عليه انا بجد مش عارفة اعمل اية .


 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

ست الكل لا يوجد عندى غير انه ان شاء الله سوف ارفع لحضرتك الملف الذى سطبت منه و هو حجمة 12g و سوف ابدا فى رفعة من غد ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندسة توتا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لك م/ أحمد الطيب ووفقك الله دائما.


----------



## مهندسة توتا (9 سبتمبر 2008)

فى المرفقات ملف لمتطلبات الجهاز اللازمة لتشغيل برنامج Autodesk inventor v2009


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

الى حضرتك ملفات برنامج Inventor و هم عبارة عن 28 ملف كل ملف 300M لقد بدئت فى رفعهم لحضرتك كما تم الاتفاق سابقا

الملف 1
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6a2b51/

الملف 2
http://www.filefactory.com/file/cc3307/

الملف 3
http://www.filefactory.com/file/900188/

الملف 4
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d81ed3/

و جارى ان شاء الله رفع الباقى لحضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

ارجو متابعة ملفات برنامج Inventor 

الملف 5
http://www.filefactory.com/file/226681/

الملف 6
http://www.filefactory.com/file/59a184/

الملف 7
http://www.filefactory.com/file/e9dd7b/

الملف 8
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8b63b4/

الملف 9
http://www.filefactory.com/file/52b627/n/Inventor_2009_part09_rar


و ان شاء الله جارى تحميل الباقى
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (13 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته

م/ أحمد الطيب جزاك الله كل خير على تعبك معى وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.

انا بدات انزل فى الملف الاول وان شاء الله هكون متابعة معك .


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
> 
> م/ أحمد الطيب جزاك الله كل خير على تعبك معى وجعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.
> 
> انا بدات انزل فى الملف الاول وان شاء الله هكون متابعة معك .


 
و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

و جزاكى كل خير ايضا، ان شاء الله وانا كل لما حرفع مجموعة حضع اللينكات لحضرتك بس تبعينى لو فى لينك لم يشتغل بلغينى ارفع تانى.

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (14 سبتمبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> و جزاكى كل خير ايضا، ان شاء الله وانا كل لما حرفع مجموعة حضع اللينكات لحضرتك بس تبعينى لو فى لينك لم يشتغل بلغينى ارفع تانى.
> 
> وشكرا


 

حاضر يا م/أحمد الطيب اذا حدث مشكلة فى اى لينك سوف اقول لك فورا ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

ارجو متابعة ملفات برنامج Inventor 

الملف 10
http://www.filefactory.com/file/4b416c/n/Inventor_2009_part10_rar

الملف 11
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8693ab/

وشكرا


----------



## محمود هوانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

وم
شكور جدا


----------



## محمود هوانه (14 سبتمبر 2008)

الاسطوانات كتيرررررررررر


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

ارجو متابعة ملفات برنامج Inventor 

الملف 12
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b61c9c/

الملف 13
http://www.filefactory.com/file/275a7b/

الملف 14
http://www.filefactory.com/file/82aa10/

الملف 15
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee1bac/

و جارى تجميل الباقى ان شاء الله

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (15 سبتمبر 2008)

محمود هوانه قال:


> الاسطوانات كتيرررررررررر


 

انا اسف بجد يا باشمهندس لان البرنامج اربعة اسطوانات علشان كده الروابط كثيرة، الله معك ان شاء الله.

وشكرا
:56:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

ارجو متابعة ملفات برنامج Inventor 


الملف 16
http://www.filefactory.com/file/8c9897/

الملف 17
http://www.filefactory.com/file/eba750/

الملف 18
http://www.filefactory.com/file/be1792/

الملف 19
http://www.filefactory.com/file/6e4991/

وجارى تحميل الباقى ان شاء الله

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

المهندسة توتا

ارجو متابعة ملفات برنامج Inventor 

الملف 20
http://www.filefactory.com/file/b679a2/

الملف21
http://www.filefactory.com/file/2f57e9/

الملف 22
http://www.filefactory.com/file/d58eca/

الملف23
http://www.filefactory.com/file/0537e4/

الملف24
http://www.filefactory.com/file/7ae10a/

الملف 25
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f73f7a/

الملف 26
http://www.filefactory.com/file/a9e8c7/

الملف 27
http://www.filefactory.com/file/360afc/

الملف 28 و الاخير
http://www.filefactory.com/file/092249/

و بذلك ياباشمهندسه توتا قد اكون رفعت الى حضرتك كل الملفات ارجو من سيادتك التاكد من التنزيل و ابلاغى.

وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (23 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/ أحمد الطيب عندى مشكلة فى الملف رقم 15 حاولت انزاله 3 مرات وفى كل مرة يعطنى رسالة بان الملف غير موجود.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> م/ أحمد الطيب عندى مشكلة فى الملف رقم 15 حاولت انزاله 3 مرات وفى كل مرة يعطنى رسالة بان الملف غير موجود.


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ست الكل الملف موجود و قد جربت عملية النزول الخاصة به و الحمد لله تمت بنجاح ارجوا المحاولة مرة اخرى.

و ارجوكى طمنينى على هذا الملف و على الباقى ايضا.

و شكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (24 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

م/ أحمد الطيب نزلت لغاية الملف رقم 17 ولم تواجهنى مشكلة حتى الان الا فى الملف رقم 15 وحاولت انزاله مرات عديدة وفى كل مرة تظهرهذة الرسالة


----------



## ماجد جلميران (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> م/ أحمد الطيب نزلت لغاية الملف رقم 17 ولم تواجهنى مشكلة حتى الان الا فى الملف رقم 15 وحاولت انزاله مرات عديدة وفى كل مرة تظهرهذة الرسالة


 

ست الكل معنى هذا الكلام ان قناة التنزيل بتكون مشغولة الان و لكن الملف موجود و انا جربت امس و نجح التنزيل معلش هى ساعات بتصادف اكثر من مرة ان تكون مشغولة على العموم كملى الباقى و كل شوية جربى الملف ال 15

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 سبتمبر 2008)

ماجد جلميران قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


 

العفو و الشكر لله .................


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

انا فعلا بحاول انزلة فى مرات مختلفة وان شاء الله اعرف انزلة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> انا فعلا بحاول انزلة فى مرات مختلفة وان شاء الله اعرف انزلة وجزاك الله خيرا


 

ست الكل ان شاء الله يوفقق المولى فى هذا، طيب انا عندى فاكرة اخرى لو وقفت على هذا الملف رقم 15 سوف ارفعة لكى على موقع اخر و ارسل الى حضرتك الرابط الجديد

متفقين


----------



## مهندسة توتا (25 سبتمبر 2008)

اتفقنا يا بشمهندس أحمد وانا بنزل باقى الملفات هحاول انزلة لحد ما اخلص كل الملفات اذا منزلش هقولك والف شكر لك.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> اتفقنا يا بشمهندس أحمد وانا بنزل باقى الملفات هحاول انزلة لحد ما اخلص كل الملفات اذا منزلش هقولك والف شكر لك.


 

الشكر لله و انا فعلا بدائت انى ارفعة لحضرتك على موقع اخر و ان شاء حرسل لكى الرابط الجديد

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

مهندسة توتا
الى حضرتك الرابط الخاص بالجزء الخامس عشر على موقع اخر، علما بان صلاحية الملف ثلاث ايام فقك و سوف يتم حذفه تلقائيا بعد ذلك من الموقع فلذلك ارجو من حضرتك الاسراع فى تنزيلة.

و شكرا

http://www14.sendthisfile.com/d?t=pk4xJ5aZL9ntnPfm60Jv0mLW

ارجو طمنى هل هو شغال ام لا ...... و شكرا


----------



## مهندسة توتا (26 سبتمبر 2008)

م/أحمد الطيب انا نزلت الملف رقم 15 من الموقع الاخير الا بعتهولى ولك الف شكر.


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> م/أحمد الطيب انا نزلت الملف رقم 15 من الموقع الاخير الا بعتهولى ولك الف شكر.


 

الحمد لله حضرتك تامرى يا ست الكل، و ارجوكى طمنينى على باقى الملفات

وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_huissan (7 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم

أخي أحمد الطيب أولاً أحب أهنيك و أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده
بجد انت الوحيد على النت اللي بيرفع روابط و متابع الموضوع
و معلش هتقل عليك ليا طلب و أرجو انك تساعدني فيه
أنا محتاج الأجزاء 8 و 18 من الإسطوانة الأولة ضروري
لو تسمح ترفعهملي تاني معلش ربنا يكرمك
و لو تبعتلي الروابط على الإيميل يكون أحسن
أنا *****ي نفس اسمي على hotmail أو yahoo
mohamed_huissan*************
mophamed_huissan***********
بتمنى سرعة التواصل


----------



## مهندسة توتا (8 أكتوبر 2008)

م/أحمد الطيب الف مليون شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا , الحمد لله نزلت البرنامج كامل وتمت عملية التسطيب بنجاح دون اى مشاكل.

بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثلك .





​


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

mohamed_huissan قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> أخي أحمد الطيب أولاً أحب أهنيك و أشكرك على الموضوع الرائع ده
> بجد انت الوحيد على النت اللي بيرفع روابط و متابع الموضوع
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

انا اسف بجد لان روابط الاسكوانه الاولى قد مسحته من عندى و لكن انا حاطت روابط الاربع اسطوانات مع بعض فى فى الصفحات التالية، و لو حضرتك محتاج روابط الاسطوانى الاولى تانى ممكن ارفعها تانى لحضرتك

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة توتا قال:


> م/أحمد الطيب الف مليون شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا , الحمد لله نزلت البرنامج كامل وتمت عملية التسطيب بنجاح دون اى مشاكل.
> 
> بارك الله فيك واكثر الله من امثلك .
> 
> ...


 

الحمد لله و الشكر لله

باشمهندسة توتا لو هناك اى شىء غير الــ Inventor انا تحت امرك.

كما اشكرك على مشاركتك و متابعتك 

واتمنى ان نلتقى فى مواضيع اخرى ان شاء الله

فى امان الله

وشكرا


----------



## mohamed_huissan (9 أكتوبر 2008)

والله أحرجتني بزوقك بس أنا لقيت في موقع تاني كل الروابط ما عدا الجزئين 8 و 18 من الاسطوانة الأولى 
علشان كده انا محتاج الجزئين دول بس لو ينفع
و لو رفعت الأسطوانة الأولى تاني يبقى كرم منك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 أكتوبر 2008)

mohamed_huissan قال:


> والله أحرجتني بزوقك بس أنا لقيت في موقع تاني كل الروابط ما عدا الجزئين 8 و 18 من الاسطوانة الأولى
> علشان كده انا محتاج الجزئين دول بس لو ينفع
> و لو رفعت الأسطوانة الأولى تاني يبقى كرم منك


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
حاضر يا باشمهندس سوف اقوم برفعها من غدا ان شاء الله


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا ليك يابشمهندس علي هذا الجهد الجبار 

جزاك الله كل خير 

ممكن طلب من حضرتك 

هل يوجد تورنت سريع لهذا البرنامج او موقع رفع اخري؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

وبارك الله في حضرتك علي هذا المجهود


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 أكتوبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> شكرا ليك يابشمهندس علي هذا الجهد الجبار
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...


 

و الله اسف بجد معرفش انا حتى نفسى جدا اتعلم ازاى اعمل تورنت و مش عارف نفسى بجد اتعلم كيف عمل التورنت.
عموما مهندس ايمن بجد انا اسف لانى لا يمكننى ان البى طلب حضرتك
وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

السيد المهندس mohamed_huissan الى حضرتك روابط الاسطوانه الاولى 

الجزء الاول
http://www.filefactory.com/file/36bb8e/

الجزء الثانى
http://www.filefactory.com/file/33e760/

الجزء الثالث
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c56ada/

الجزء الرابع
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3a3f67/

الجزء الخامس
http://www.filefactory.com/file/05b91d/

الجزء السادس
http://www.filefactory.com/file/3b59bf/

الجزء السابع
http://www.filefactory.com/file/501278/

الجزء الثامن و الاخير
http://www.filefactory.com/file/ba5e8f/

ارجو ان توفق فى انزالهم ولو هناك اى معوقات ارجو ابلاغى.

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أكتوبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> شكرا ليك يابشمهندس علي هذا الجهد الجبار
> 
> جزاك الله كل خير
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

باشمهندس ايمن 
كيف الحال ؟ اتمنى ان تكون فى اتم صحة و عافية، الحمد لله قد و فقنى المولى عز و جل و لقيت لحضرتك طلبك بخصوص ملف تورنت و هو فى هذا الرابط

وشكرا

http://www.mediafire.com/?zhcnfyy20zz
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aa5a77b3544ebaf5d2db6fb9a8902bda


----------



## mohamed_huissan (11 أكتوبر 2008)

بجد مش عارف أشكرك ازاي و مش لاقي كلام أقوله

جزاك الله خيراً و ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 أكتوبر 2008)

mohamed_huissan قال:


> بجد مش عارف أشكرك ازاي و مش لاقي كلام أقوله
> 
> جزاك الله خيراً و ألف شكر على المجهود الرائع


 

يا سيدى الفاضل العفو كلنا اخوة و تحت امرك المهم طمنى الروابط اشتغلت و لا لا

و شكرا


----------



## mohamed_huissan (12 أكتوبر 2008)

الحمد لله الروابط اشتغلت تمام 
و تم التحميل بعون الله
مع خالص الشكر و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mohamed_huissan قال:


> الحمد لله الروابط اشتغلت تمام
> و تم التحميل بعون الله
> مع خالص الشكر و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


 

الحمد لله و الشكر لله


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

مع خالص الشكر و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


----------



## جاليلليو (13 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 أكتوبر 2008)

جاليلليو قال:


> مع خالص الشكر و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله


 
العفو والشكر لله و يكرمنى و يكرمك و يكرم المسلمين جميعا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (21 أكتوبر 2008)

اخي في الله جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود 

لكن الموقع يفصل عند التحميل ولم استطيع تحميل سوي 3 اجزاء 

ارجو رفع الملفات علي موقع اخر يدعم الاستكمال وجزاك الله خيرا اخي في الله 

ارجو الرد والمساعده


----------



## ايمن حمزه (23 أكتوبر 2008)

اين انت يابشمهندس احمد 

ارجوك رد عليا انا مش عارف احمل حاجه من الموقع ده التحميل دايما بيفصل 

سرعه الخط 512 kb / s ارجو الرفع علي موقع يدعم الاستكمال


----------



## ايمن حمزه (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ارجوكم حد يعبرني طيب او يشوف ليا حل 

فينك يابشمهندس احمد


----------



## عمار شهاب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم،

للمهتمين ببرامج الـ CAE اليكم الـ FEA Package من شركة Autodesk بالاصل من شركة PlassoTech التي اشترتها Autodesk العام الماضي البرنامج Beta ويعمل لفترة ستة اشهر .

http://labs.autodesk.com/technologies/advanced_simulation/


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 أكتوبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> اين انت يابشمهندس احمد
> 
> ارجوك رد عليا انا مش عارف احمل حاجه من الموقع ده التحميل دايما بيفصل
> 
> سرعه الخط 512 kb / s ارجو الرفع علي موقع يدعم الاستكمال


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بجد اسف جدا جدا على التاخير فى الرد و ذلك لوجود بعض المشاكل فى الحاسب الخاص بى 

و بخصوص الموقع انا برفع عليه و انزل منه و سرعتى 256 حاول حضرتك تجرب تنزل باى برنامج download accelarator مدام الموقع بيفتح معاك

ارجو الافاده و نتابع بعض حتى حل المشكرلة و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

عمار شهاب قال:


> السلام عليكم،
> 
> للمهتمين ببرامج الـ CAE اليكم الـ FEA Package من شركة Autodesk بالاصل من شركة PlassoTech التي اشترتها Autodesk العام الماضي البرنامج Beta ويعمل لفترة ستة اشهر .
> 
> http://labs.autodesk.com/technologies/advanced_simulation/


 

اشكرك بجد على هذه المعلومة الجديده جدا و بجد برنامج رائع و الروعه فيه انه شغال مع ال inventor


----------



## alyaf3i (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي احمد الطيب على هذا الموضوع المتميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
اخي لقد نزلت مجموعه من الملفات ولكن عند محاولت انزال الجزء 23 اتضح انه لم يعد موجود
فاذالازلت محتفظ بالملفات وقدرت تحمل هذا الجزء مرة اخرى فلك جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى


----------



## ايمن حمزه (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> بجد اسف جدا جدا على التاخير فى الرد و ذلك لوجود بعض المشاكل فى الحاسب الخاص بى
> 
> ...


 الف شكر لك يابشمهندس احمد علي الرد 

لكن المشكله موجوده 
انا بحمل ببرنامج internet download manager لكن التحميل بيوصل مثلا عند المنتصف او اكثر 

هل يمكن تحويل لينكات الموضوع الي لينكات مباشره 

او رفعها علي موقع يدعم الاستكمال 

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الرائع جدا 

اتمني ان حضرتك تساعدني


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي احمد الطيب على هذا الموضوع المتميز وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> اخي لقد نزلت مجموعه من الملفات ولكن عند محاولت انزال الجزء 23 اتضح انه لم يعد موجود
> فاذالازلت محتفظ بالملفات وقدرت تحمل هذا الجزء مرة اخرى فلك جزيل الشكر مرة اخرى


 
انا اسف بجد الملفات مسحتها من عندىو لكن ان شاء الله حرفعهاتانى لحضرتك بس انسق مع الزميل ايمن حمزة و ان شاء الله حرفعهاعن قريب

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> الف شكر لك يابشمهندس احمد علي الرد
> 
> لكن المشكله موجوده
> انا بحمل ببرنامج internet download manager لكن التحميل بيوصل مثلا عند المنتصف او اكثر
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ

alyaf3i
ايمن حمزة 

عندى ان شاء الل فكرة اتمنى ان تلقى قبول حضرتكم، ممكن ارفع لكم الاسطوات Torrent ايه رايكم
و ساعتها فصل ما فصلش حيكمل حيكمل او ان حضراتكم تختار موقع احمل عليه الاسطوانات مرة اخرى ارجو سرعة الرد و شكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> انا اسف بجد الملفات مسحتها من عندىو لكن ان شاء الله حرفعهاتانى لحضرتك بس انسق مع الزميل ايمن حمزة و ان شاء الله حرفعهاعن قريب
> 
> وشكرا



الف شكر اخي ونحن بانتظار مجهودك ومساعدتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي ونحن بانتظار مجهودك ومساعدتك


 

اشكرك على الرد بس السؤال ارفع الاسطوانات torrent و لا ملفات ارجو الافاده و انصح رفعها torrent
و طبعا الراى رائكم

و شكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخ
> 
> ...



شكرا مرة اخرى اخي وخاصة على سرعة تجاوبك بالنسبة للتورنت ما ادري كيف باتكون سرعة التنزيل لاني لاقيت اكثر من رابط تورنت وجربته وكانت مشكلتي هي ببطى سرعة التنزيل والاهم ان حجم الاسطوانات 14 جيجا بالاضافة لما سياخذه الابلود وهذه مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي لاني شغال على شبكة متعددة المستخدمين محدودة التنزيل والتحميل.
على كلا اخي كل ماتتفضل بعمله لك جزيل الشكر عليه


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> شكرا مرة اخرى اخي وخاصة على سرعة تجاوبك بالنسبة للتورنت ما ادري كيف باتكون سرعة التنزيل لاني لاقيت اكثر من رابط تورنت وجربته وكانت مشكلتي هي ببطى سرعة التنزيل والاهم ان حجم الاسطوانات 14 جيجا بالاضافة لما سياخذه الابلود وهذه مشكلة كبيرة بالنسبة لي لاني شغال على شبكة متعددة المستخدمين محدودة التنزيل والتحميل.
> على كلا اخي كل ماتتفضل بعمله لك جزيل الشكر عليه


 

على العموم ان شاء الله ال torrent ان شاء الله حيكون جاهز غدا ان شاء الله و برده فى انظار رد المهندس ايمن حمزة و ان رغبتم فى رفعها كملفات انا برده تحت امركم بس رجاء نترك اختيار الموقع لرفع الملفات للمهندس ايمن حتى يكون سهل بالنسبة له 

و اشكركم جميعا


----------



## الياس مبشر (25 أكتوبر 2008)

احمد الطيب يا زول يا طيب


----------



## alyaf3i (25 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> على العموم ان شاء الله ال Torrent ان شاء الله حيكون جاهز غدا ان شاء الله و برده فى انظار رد المهندس ايمن حمزة و ان رغبتم فى رفعها كملفات انا برده تحت امركم بس رجاء نترك اختيار الموقع لرفع الملفات للمهندس ايمن حتى يكون سهل بالنسبة له
> 
> و اشكركم جميعا



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

الياس مبشر قال:


> احمد الطيب يا زول يا طيب


 

الله يكرمك يا اخى العزيز:77:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (25 أكتوبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا


 

و جزاك ان شاء الله :84:


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم الاربع اسطوانات الخاص ببرنامج ال Inventor 2009 و قد تم رفعهم عن طريق ال Torrent

ملف ال Torrent

http://www.mediafire.com/?zhcnfyy20zz

او 

http://ifile.it/5cx2rn3

برنامج فك ملفات ال Torrent

http://www.mediafire.com/?mjniyhj3mzy

Inventor 2009 Crack

http://www.mediafire.com/?4om2jljljmd


اتمنى ان يوفق الجميع فى التحميل و ان هناك اى مشكلة تحت امرك 

وشكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخي 
سرعة التنزيل بطيئة جدا والحجم كبير جدا
هل في امكانية لرفع الملفات المفقودة من الرفع السابق على الفايل فكتوري عبرك او عبر احد الاخوان الذي قاموا بتنزيل البرنامج


----------



## eng_mhem (26 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا اخى
جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> شكرا اخي
> سرعة التنزيل بطيئة جدا والحجم كبير جدا
> هل في امكانية لرفع الملفات المفقودة من الرفع السابق على الفايل فكتوري عبرك او عبر احد الاخوان الذي قاموا بتنزيل البرنامج


 
الشكر لله
حضرتك اكتبلى العنوان الخاص لموقع و انا تحت امرك سوف اقوم برفع الملفات عليه

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (26 أكتوبر 2008)

eng_mhem قال:


> شكرا اخى
> جازاك الله خيرا


 

و جزاك ان شاء الله


----------



## alyaf3i (27 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الشكر لله
> حضرتك اكتبلى العنوان الخاص لموقع و انا تحت امرك سوف اقوم برفع الملفات عليه
> 
> وشكرا



اخي احمد سبق وان تكرمت برفع البرنامج على الفايل فكتوري وكان عبارة عن 28 ملف بحجم 300 ميجابايت للملف الواحد والملف 23 غير موجود بينما اغلب بقية الملفات لازالت موجودة على الفايل فاكتوري filefactory وسؤالي هو هل في امكانية لاعادة رفع الملفات التي لم تعد موجودة فقط؟
في حال انه لايوجد حل الا رفع البرنامج كاملا مع انها عملية متعبة فاعتقد ان موقع filefactory جيد
شكرا اخي


----------



## ايمن حمزه (28 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> الاخ
> 
> ...


 استاذي الكريم 

م/ احمد الطيب 

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود الجبار 

ولكن ارجو من سيادتك رفع الملفات علي هذا الموقع 
http://www.mediafire.com/
فهو موقع سريع جدا في التحميل 
 او موقع www.megaupload.com 
لان التورنت برنامج بطيء جدا في التحميل وكذلك لكبر حجم الملفات 

 اخي في الله اشكرك علي هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 

 ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 أكتوبر 2008)

الاخوة الاعزاء حاضر حرفع الملفات تانى على www.megaupload.com لانه بيشيل حجم ملفات اكبر

حاضر وسوف ابدا انشاء الله التحميل من غدا

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (29 أكتوبر 2008)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> الاخوة الاعزاء حاضر حرفع الملفات تانى على www.megaupload.com لانه بيشيل حجم ملفات اكبر
> 
> حاضر وسوف ابدا انشاء الله التحميل من غدا
> 
> وشكرا


 جزاك الله خيرااخي المهندس احمد الطيب 

والف شكر لمجهود حضرتك


----------



## amrrashedxp (29 أكتوبر 2008)

*جزاك الله كل الخير على هذا البرنامج الاكثر من رائع*​


----------



## ايمن حمزه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

اخي المهندس احمد الطيب اين الروابط 

عذرا ان كان هذا تسرع مني وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload

Inventor 2009.part01.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDYO42BY

Inventor 2009.part03.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVZ9T9A8

اعتذر لانهم مش بالترتيب و ان شاء الله انا بعمل الان على رفع باقى الملفات

الى سيادتكم البرنامج الخاص بالتحميل للموقع www.megaupload.com
فى الرابط التالى 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yymtdvn3jom


وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا استاذي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

وسوف اتابع مع حضرتك اول باول ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا استاذي الكريم وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
> 
> وسوف اتابع مع حضرتك اول باول ان شاء الله


 
و جزاك ان شاء الله


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload

Inventor 2009.part02.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEBWDJVB


Inventor 2009.part04.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LZCIFNH8


وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (1 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك يابشمهندس احمد 

وجزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود العظيم 

لقد قمت بتحميل الملفين الاول والتالت واتابع مع حضرتك اول اول 

وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## alyaf3i (2 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي احمد الطيب
متعبينك معانا
منتظرين بقية الملفات


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload


Inventor 2009.part05
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0JVCV0R0

Inventor 2009.part06
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=87L7AHWE

Inventor 2009.part07
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36RLWHIR

Inventor 2009.part08
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TR90YSAF

Inventor 2009.part09
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y9U01OIX

و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم 

ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال 

ايه البرنامج اللي حضرتك بتستخدمه في الرفع 

وايه البرنامج اللي بتستخدمه في التحميل 

انا متابع مع حضرتك اول باول 

وجزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (2 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم
> 
> ممكن اسال حضرتك سؤال
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الاخ العزيز ايمن حمزة 

اولا انا بحمل ببرنامج الخاص بالــ megaupload و البنامج ان شاء الله حتلاقيه داخل الموقع و انا محملة لحضراتكم فى المشاركة رقم 137 و بخصوص التحميل بستجمه البرنامج العادى المرفق فى الــ Window

و شكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي احمد وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
متابعين معاك ومنتظرين بقية الملفات


----------



## محمد عبدلله (3 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload


Inventor 2009.part10
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHXQW9SO

Inventor 2009.part12
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RYQVEBNW

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

محمد عبدلله قال:


> مشكور وجزاك الله خيرا


 

و جزاك ان شاء الله اخى الكريم


----------



## ايمن حمزه (3 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس احمد 

وانا متابع مع حضرتك ووصلت للجزء الخامس والله المستعان


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (3 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس احمد
> 
> وانا متابع مع حضرتك ووصلت للجزء الخامس والله المستعان


 

و جزاك ان شاء، و ربنا معايا و معاك فى التحميل، و ان شاء يتم على خير


----------



## Syrian VIP (4 نوفمبر 2008)

للمعلومات:
هذه النسخه هي فقط رسم ثلاثي ومودلينج ... لا يوجد فيها حسابات الإجهادات وذلك لمن يريد تنزيلها وعشان لا يتعب وعالفاضي

النسخ كالتالي:

Inventor Routed Systems Suite 2009 يحتوي على البايبات وكل ما يتعلق بها

Inventor Simulation Suite 2009 للمحاكاه

Inventor Suite 2009 ثري دي مودلينج

Inventor Professional 2009 يحتوي على كل ما سبق مع حساب الإجهادات stress analysis

سلام​


----------



## alyaf3i (4 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي احمد الطيب شكرا مجددا

متابع معاك ومنتظر بقية الملفات


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload


Inventor 2009.part11.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3R73KCGH

Inventor 2009.part14.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=H9C6V4I3

Inventor 2009.part15.rar
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4SY28PQ3

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الى حضراتكم باقى اجزاء برنامج الـــ Inventor 2009 و هم عبارة عن 17 ملف كل ملف 500MB و الملف الاخير 152MB و قد قمت برفهم على موقع megaupload


Inventor 2009.part16
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=3R73KCGH

Inventor 2009.part17
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6WKW9KZY

احبائى الزملاء لقد تمت بمشئة الله قد رفع الــ 17 جزء و الحمد لله، ارجو من حضراتكم لو هناك اى مشكلة ارجو ابلاغى وان اشاء الله حعمل على ازالتها لحضراتكم.

وشكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (5 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي احمد

هناك مشاكل وهي كالتالي
عند محاولتي تنزيل الملف رقم 15 فان الملف الذي ينزل هو الملف رقم Inventor 2009.part07 وليس Inventor 2009.part15
ونفس المشكلة بالنسبة للملف رقم 16 فان الملف الذي ينزل هو Inventor 2009.part11 وليس Inventor 2009.part16
وهناك مشكلة اخيرة وهي عدم وجود الملف رقم 13


----------



## ايمن حمزه (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكرك اخي المهندس احمد الطيب علي هذا المجهود ولكني لازلت عند الجزء السادس 

لوجود مشاكل في التحميل بجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي

وسوف اتابع عن انتهاء هذه المشكله 

وجزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم علي هذا المجهود الجبار


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي احمد
> 
> هناك مشاكل وهي كالتالي
> عند محاولتي تنزيل الملف رقم 15 فان الملف الذي ينزل هو الملف رقم Inventor 2009.part07 وليس Inventor 2009.part15
> ...


 

:81::81::81::81:

طيب ممكن طلب من حضرتك نزل كل الملفات و الى ناقص منها بلغنى و انا احملهما تانى لحضرتك

و بجد اسف جدا جدا جدا لو هناك اى لخبطة و بجد غير مقصوده

منتظر من حضرتك الرد على الملفات الناقصة

وشكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> اشكرك اخي المهندس احمد الطيب علي هذا المجهود ولكني لازلت عند الجزء السادس
> 
> لوجود مشاكل في التحميل بجهاز الكمبيوتر الخاص بي
> 
> ...


 

ربنا يوفقق ان شاء الله


----------



## alyaf3i (6 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا اخي احمد

الملفات الناقصة هي 

الملف رقم 13 (Inventor 2009.part13)
الملف رقم 15 (Inventor 2009.part15)
الملف رقم 16 (Inventor 2009.part16)


----------



## ايمن حمزه (6 نوفمبر 2008)

المهندس احمد هل الموقع به ضعف في التحميل 

فجأة السرعه ضعفت تماما 

مع ان الروابط شغاله 100 % 

ولكني وصلت للجزء 6 وضعف التحميل تماما 

فاين الحل 

وجزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود


----------



## alyaf3i (7 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي احمد لقد قمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات ولم يتبقى الا الثلاثة اجزاء التي سبق وذكرتها
13
15
16


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> المهندس احمد هل الموقع به ضعف في التحميل
> 
> فجأة السرعه ضعفت تماما
> 
> ...


 
سيدى الفاضل 
الحمد لله ان الروابط شغاله، سبب انخفاض السرعة ممكن ان يكون بسبب سرعة النت او الــ RAM يمكن الجهاز محتاج ساعتها restart

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> اخي احمد لقد قمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات ولم يتبقى الا الثلاثة اجزاء التي سبق وذكرتها
> 13
> 15
> 16


 

ان شاء الله بعيد تعديل الملفات و تحميل الناقص منها 

وشكرا


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموووووو
ومشكوور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

عنوووب قال:


> يسلموووووو
> ومشكوور على هذا الموضوع الجميل


 
الشكر لله ........................


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

الاخوة الاعزاء

تحية طيبة لكم جميعا، كان هناك بعض المشاكل فى بعض ملفات برنامج الــ Inventor 2009 والحمد لله و فقنى الله فى حلها و الى حضراتكم ان شاء الله جميع ملفات هذا البرنامج ........ و شكرا

Inventor 2009.part01.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HDYO42BY

Inventor 2009.part02.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=IEBWDJVB

Inventor 2009.part03.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=JVZ9T9A8

Inventor 2009.part04.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LZCIFNH8

Inventor 2009.part05.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=0JVCV0R0

Inventor 2009.part06.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=87L7AHWE

Inventor 2009.part07.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=36RLWHIR

Inventor 2009.part08.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=TR90YSAF

Inventor 2009.part09.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Y9U01OIX

Inventor 2009.part10.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KHXQW9SO

Inventor 2009.part11.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=8UOTC6X9

Inventor 2009.part12.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RYQVEBNW

Inventor 2009.part13.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=KSHLL3CY 

Inventor 2009.part14.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=Z3HMHO85 

Inventor 2009.part15.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=66PPTQP7 

Inventor 2009.part16.rar
500 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6OXEU83N

Inventor 2009.part17.rar
152.9 MB
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=NUHYYDM5 


اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا 

وشكرا


----------



## alyaf3i (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي الطيب قمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات وواجهتني المشاكل التالية
1. عند فتح الضغط تظهر رسائل الخطا التالية
! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part11.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Inventor\x86\Program Files\Autodesk\Inventor 2009\PSS\ADMShow_13_0.chm. The file is corrupt
! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part12.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Vault\Client\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Applications\Autoloader 2009\Inventor 2009\modlr17.dll. The file is corrupt
! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part14.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Support\DWGViewer\x64\support\DirectX\dxdllreg_x86.cab. The file is corrupt
! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part15.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Support\DWGViewer\x64\support\DirectX\dxdllreg_x86.cab. The file is corrupt


2. عند تشغيل ملف setup تظهر الرسالة التالية
Failed to load InventorUIres.dll

ثم الرسالة التالية
failed to load Inventorui.dll

ثم يغلق الملف.

ارجوا الافادة


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (9 نوفمبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي الطيب قمت بتنزيل جميع الملفات وواجهتني المشاكل التالية
> 1. عند فتح الضغط تظهر رسائل الخطا التالية
> ! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part11.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Inventor\x86\Program Files\Autodesk\Inventor 2009\PSS\ADMShow_13_0.chm. The file is corrupt
> ! F:\ais\Inventor 2009.part12.rar: CRC failed in Inventor 2009\Vault\Client\Program Files\Autodesk\Data Management Applications\Autoloader 2009\Inventor 2009\modlr17.dll. The file is corrupt
> ...


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

سيدى الفاضل تاكد ان كل الملفات 500 MB و الملف الاخير 152.9 MB و اعد محاولة الفك مرة اخرى كما انه من مراجعة الملفات السابقة و عملية التنصيب نلاحظ انه من العمليات السابقة لبعض الاعضاء مثل المهندسة توتا (ارجو مراجعة المشاركات من 66 الى 94) نلاحظ انه تم التنصيب بدون مشاكل، كما انه لا يجب ات تشغل ملف setup دون فك جميع الملفات بنجاح، فارجو ان تفك الملفات جميعها بنجاح اولا كما انى و الحمد لله جرب فك الملفات على الجهاز عندى و الحمد لله لا توجد مشاكل فى عملية اللفك.

ارجو المحاولة و الافادة 

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (9 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وانا بتابع عمليه التحميل الان 

شكرا علي المجهود الكبير يابشمهندس احمد


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (10 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وانا بتابع عمليه التحميل الان
> 
> شكرا علي المجهود الكبير يابشمهندس احمد


 
الشكر لله 
واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## alyaf3i (11 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر اخي الطيب
الحمد لله تم فك الضغط بنجاح وكذلك عملية التثبيت
المشكلة كانت في الملفين رقم 11 و14 حيث قمت بتنزيلهم في الرفع الاول قبل التعديل لذلك قمت بتنزيلهم مرة اخرى واحتلت المشكلة.

جزاك الله الف خير على وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (11 نوفمبر 2008)

alyaf3i قال:


> الف شكر اخي الطيب
> الحمد لله تم فك الضغط بنجاح وكذلك عملية التثبيت
> المشكلة كانت في الملفين رقم 11 و14 حيث قمت بتنزيلهم في الرفع الاول قبل التعديل لذلك قمت بتنزيلهم مرة اخرى واحتلت المشكلة.
> 
> جزاك الله الف خير على وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 

اولا الشكر لله اخى العزيز، و الحمد لله ان المولى عز وجل و فقق الى هذا.

وشكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (14 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس احمد الطيب فقد وصلت للجزء 14 وباقي 3 اجزاء اقوم بتحميلهم 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (14 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخي المهندس احمد الطيب فقد وصلت للجزء 14 وباقي 3 اجزاء اقوم بتحميلهم
> 
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


 
الحمد لله
و جزاك ايضا اخى الكريم و ان شاء الله تكمل و يتم التنصيب على خير ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (15 نوفمبر 2008)

هل من طريقة معين لتحميل البرنامج

لدي الاسطوانة لكن أريد الكراك ؟


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (16 نوفمبر 2008)

م.محمد الكردي قال:


> هل من طريقة معين لتحميل البرنامج
> 
> لدي الاسطوانة لكن أريد الكراك ؟


 

سيدى الفاضل الكراك داخل الاسطوانات و ان رغبت ان ارفع لك الكراك لوحده تحت امرك


----------



## ايمن حمزه (17 نوفمبر 2008)

الحمد لله لقد اتمت تحميل جميع الملفات 

لكن ظهرت مشكله لثناء فك الملفات في الملف رقم 6 و11 و 12

سوف اقوم بتحميلهم مره اخري 

وجزاك الله كل خير اخي المهندس احمد الطيب


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> الحمد لله لقد اتمت تحميل جميع الملفات
> 
> لكن ظهرت مشكله لثناء فك الملفات في الملف رقم 6 و11 و 12
> 
> ...


 
ان شاء تنجح فى التجميل و الفك و ربنا يوفقق

و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (19 نوفمبر 2008)

البرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا 

لكن لماذا لم يسطب autocad mechanical 2009 مع انه موجود في القائمة 

الف الف الف شكر للمهندس احمد الطيب 

وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (19 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> البرناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامج رااااااااااااااااااااااائع جدا
> 
> لكن لماذا لم يسطب autocad mechanical 2009 مع انه موجود في القائمة
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الشكر لله انه عجب حضرتك، و بخصوص الــ autocad mechanical 2009 حو نزل عندى و بس ممكن حضرتك تعمل تجربة ثانية و هى تسطب البرنامج تانى من الاول دون ان تحذف شىء من القديم و هو بينزل حيشوف الى اتسطب و يتركة و ينزل ان شاء الله الــ autocad mechanical 2009.

و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (20 نوفمبر 2008)

اخي المهندس احمد الطيب 

ما هي مواصفات الجهاز اللازمة لتشغيل البرنامج 

البرنامج انا نزلته كاملا بعد تحميل جميع الملفات وعند التسطيب يقف 

مع انه اشتغل عند عمي 

ما هي الامكانيات اللازمة لتشغيل البرنامج 

وجزاك الله كل خير علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (20 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> اخي المهندس احمد الطيب
> 
> ما هي مواصفات الجهاز اللازمة لتشغيل البرنامج
> 
> ...


 
سيدى الفاضل على الاقل 2G Ram و ال Processor 2 core due و الCash Momery على الاقل 2G


----------



## ايمن حمزه (22 نوفمبر 2008)

الف شكر يابشمهندس احمد 

لما قمت بتغيير النسخة xp نزل البرنامج عندي كاملا 

جزاك الله خيرا 

حقا انه مجهود رائع من انسان رائع 

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

ولكن هل له كتب او فيديوهات تعليمة اخي الكريم انه برنامج رائع وواسع النطاق 

ويبدو ان خبرتك به كبيره 

اسال الله العلي العظيم ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (24 نوفمبر 2008)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس احمد
> 
> لما قمت بتغيير النسخة xp نزل البرنامج عندي كاملا
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

الحمد لله و الشكر لله بخصوص تنزيل البرنامج لحضرتك و اتمنى ان تنتفع بيه ان شاء الله.

اما بخصوص كتاب او فيديو فرجو من حضرتك دخول هذا الرابط 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t109045.html

و شكرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (6 يناير 2009)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> الف شكر يابشمهندس احمد
> 
> لما قمت بتغيير النسخة Xp نزل البرنامج عندي كاملا
> 
> ...


 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عندى كتاب الخاص بنسخة 2008 فلو تنفع حضرتك حنزلهالك

و شكرا


----------



## ايمن حمزه (7 يناير 2009)

أحمد الطــــيــــب قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> عندى كتاب الخاص بنسخة 2008 فلو تنفع حضرتك حنزلهالك
> 
> و شكرا


 جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس احمد 

لكن البرنامج 2009 نزل معاه كتاب رائع جدا 

اتمني ان يكون هناك فيديوهات بالعربي في شرح هذا البرنامج العملاق 

انت انسان رائع حقا وتستحق كل تقدير واحترام جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (29 يناير 2009)

ايمن حمزه قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يابشمهندس احمد
> 
> لكن البرنامج 2009 نزل معاه كتاب رائع جدا
> 
> ...


 
وجزاك اخى الكريم، و اشكرك على ردك و كلمتك التى تعتبر و سام على الصدر.


----------



## wael gamil sayed (4 فبراير 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نراجو شرح خطوات تسطيب inventor 8

ضروري لن استخدمها في المشروع وجزك الله خيرآ_


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 فبراير 2009)

wael gamil sayed قال:


> _السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته نراجو شرح خطوات تسطيب inventor 8_
> 
> _ضروري لن استخدمها في المشروع وجزك الله خيرآ_


 
خطوات التنصيب مثلها مثل اى برنامج اخر لا يوجد شىء فى التنصيب خير عادى، و مثلها كمثل برنامح الــ autocad او اى برنامج تابع لشركة autodesk.

على العموم توكل على الله ولو هناك اى استفسار تحت امرك.

و شكرا


----------



## العقاب الهرم (4 فبراير 2009)

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (4 فبراير 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا


 

الشكر لله ...........


----------



## mhaddad (5 فبراير 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## أحمد الطــــيــــب (5 فبراير 2009)

mhaddad قال:


> مشكور جدا جدا


 
الشكر لله ...........


----------

